# Get connected to internet in Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx with nokia via Bluetooth



## Gauravs90 (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm writing this tutorial for the people who want to connect to internet using there mobiles via bluetooth in Ubuntu linux.

This tutorial is specifically for Nokia Symbian Phones but it may work for other phones too.

prerequisites:

   1. A bluetooth enabled mobile. I'm using Nokia 3230.
   2. GPRS data plan should be enabled in your phone. I'm using Aircel's unlimited data plan.
   3. A bluetooth adapter.
   4. Ubuntu installed in your computer

Now the tutorial starts:


1. Connect or plug-in your bluetooth to computer. Ubuntu should automatically detect it and bluetooth icon should be visible in top right corner.

2. Enable bluetooth on your phone.

*Skip this step 3 if you have already paired your phone.*
3. Now click on bluetooth icon on your desktop and choose 'set up new device' from the option. Now a window appears with your phone name listed in it, select your phone and click forward, enter pin displayed on your desktop in your phone.

4. Now your phone is paired with your desktop. Now get into your terminal.

5. Type this command in terminal

```
$ sdptool search DUN
```
You should get this

```
Searching for DUN on [COLOR=Red]00:13:FD:CC:F6:5C[/COLOR] ...
Service Name: Dial-Up Networking
Service RecHandle: 0x10005
Service Class ID List:
  "Dialup Networking" (0x1103)
Protocol Descriptor List:
  "L2CAP" (0x0100)
  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)
    Channel: [COLOR=Red]2[/COLOR]
Language Base Attr List:
  code_ISO639: 0x454e
  encoding:    0x6a
  base_offset: 0x100
Profile Descriptor List:
  "Dialup Networking" (0x1103)
    Version: 0x0100
```
Note your phones mac address and channel number which is in red.
In my case phone's mac address is 00:13:FD:CC:F6:5C and channel number is 2.

6. Now type in terminal

```
sudo gedit  etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf
```
And add the following


```
rfcomm0 {
        bind yes;
        device 00:13:FD:CC:F6:5C;
        channel 2;
        comment "Nokia 3230 via Bluetooth";
}
```
Enter your phones's mac address and channel number
save and exit.

7. now test the connection by following commands


```
$ sudo rfcomm release 0
$ sudo rfcomm connect 0
```
After a delay you will get the following


```
Connected /dev/rfcomm0 to 00:13:FD:CC:F6:5C on channel 2
Press CTRL-C for hangup
```
Now you have data connection to your phone!.
Press ctrl+C to break connection.

8. Now we have to setup ppp. In my case service provider is Aircel, Type in


```
$ sudo gedit /etc/ppp/peers/aircel
```
And enter the following


```
# Aircel PPP initialisation/termination script
noauth
connect "/usr/sbin/chat -v -f /etc/chatscripts/aircel
-connect"
disconnect "/usr/sbin/chat -v -f /etc/chatscripts/aircel-disconnect"
silent
debug
/dev/rfcomm0
115200
defaultroute
usepeerdns
```
Save and exit

9. Now type in


```
$ sudo gedit /etc/chatscripts/aircel-connect
```
Enter the following


```
# Aircel PPP CONNECT script
TIMEOUT         5
ECHO            ON
ABORT           '\nBUSY\r'
ABORT           '\nERROR\r'
ABORT           '\nNO ANSWER\r'
ABORT           '\nNO CARRIER\r'
ABORT           '\nNO DIALTONE\r'
ABORT           '\nRINGING\r\n\r\nRINGING\r'
''              \rAT
TIMEOUT         12

OK              ATE1
OK              'AT+cgdcont=1,"IP","[COLOR=Red]aircelgprs[/COLOR]"'
OK              ATD*99***1#
```
Note-  In place of aircelgprs you have to put in your APN.
Now save and exit.

10. Now type in


```
$ sudo gedit /etc/chatscripts/aircel-disconnect
```
And enter the following


```
# Aircel PPP DISCONNECT script
ABORT        "BUSY"        
ABORT        "ERROR"        
ABORT        "NO DIALTONE"    
SAY        "\nSending break to the modem\n"    
""        "\K"        
""        "\K"        
""        "\K"        
""        "+++ATH"    
""        "+++ATH"    
""        "+++ATH"    
SAY        "\nPDP context detached\n"
```
Save and exit.

Now we are ready to connect to internet! for first time

11. Open terminal and type in


```
$ sudo rfcomm connect 0
```
Don't close this terminal and open another terminal


```
$ sudo pon aircel
```
Congratulation now your phone must be connected to internet verify it by GPRS icon in your phone.
Now bring up firefox and hit any site.

12. To disconnect from internet type this in same terminal as where you typed pon aircel


```
$ sudo poff aircel
```
Hope this tutorial helped you.


----------



## manitcse_2005 (Jul 2, 2010)

Excellent tutorial. Will try out on my Thinkpad running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS


----------



## kaliyaodi (Jul 5, 2010)

Gauravs90 said:


> I'm writing this tutorial for the people who want to connect to internet using there mobiles via bluetooth in Ubuntu linux.
> 
> This tutorial is specifically for Nokia Symbian Phones but it may work for other phones too.
> 
> ...



hey can you send one more for connecting nokia 2600c with ubuntu with the help of datacable.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 5, 2010)

Does Nokia 2600c supports Nokia PC Suite?

If yes,
Connect 2600c to desktop via cable and select Nokia PC Suite in your phone and you are done.

If no,
Search on web i don't know


----------



## kaliyaodi (Jul 5, 2010)

Gauravs90 said:


> Does Nokia 2600c supports Nokia PC Suite?
> 
> If yes,
> Connect 2600c to desktop via cable and select Nokia PC Suite in your phone and you are done.
> ...



hey but how can i rum nokia pc-suit on ubuntu.
i just have an exe file of nokia pc-suit.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 6, 2010)

You don't have to run PC suite on ubuntu

Ubuntu has support for nokia phones by default, just select PC Suite in your phone when it asks.


----------

